# Sales Livery in Shropshire/Staffordshire or surrounding areas



## StargazerLily (9 July 2018)

Looking for Sales Livery recommendations (and ones to avoid) in Shropshire/Staffordshire or surrounding areas. PM if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (9 July 2018)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Frumpoon (9 July 2018)

I don't personally get on with him but Will Scott seems to have a nice way with horses and a decent turnover i.e he actually sells horses. He also won't take anything that might have an issue so is caring and ethical in that respect


----------



## jnb (9 July 2018)

SG Sporthorses at Spot Acre seems to have a good rep - on Facebook


----------



## spacefaer (9 July 2018)

What type of horse are you looking to sell? ie competition, family horse etc? as that makes a difference!


----------



## StargazerLily (10 July 2018)

Thank you for the replies.

spacefaer - In terms of type of horse I would say RC Allrounder / Hunter.


----------



## jnb (10 July 2018)

Lucie Turner on Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/lucie.turner.52


----------



## StargazerLily (10 July 2018)

All sorted now, thanks.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 July 2018)

Can I jump in and ask for PM recommendations for sales livery in the North West - Cheshire, Derbyshiry, Staffordshire, Greater Manchester, South Yorkshire - for competition ponies. Max is talented but challenging. I don't want him missold to a child who does not  know what he is like! I am hoping to sell privately soon myself but if the current interest I have does not lead to a sale I'd consider sales livery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 July 2018)

Ambers Echo, Charlotte Clewlow would be worth checking out for Max. She's v. lightweight so can ride ponies, and she does sales livery. She's now based near Malpas, Cheshire.

She did a cracking job of piloting my very green youngster round her first BE80 a couple of years ago.

https://www.facebook.com/CJCEventing/

Oops, not a PM as requested .


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 July 2018)

That's fine. Only PM if YOU prefer! I don't mind either way xx


----------



## buddylove (10 July 2018)

Liv Catton in Byley, Cheshire. Tiny so can easily ride ponies &#128522;


----------

